# Herbal Tranquilizer For Nail Clipping?



## Yodiegal (Jun 18, 2007)

Is it true that Queensland Heelers are a breed with extremely sensitive feet? To clip our Queensland Heeler mix dog's nails is absolute torture for him and he will NOT hold still, be restrained, or anything! We've had dogs all our lives (and have 3 total now), but never encountered this before. We got him when he was 1 yr. and don't know his background. We've tried everything, but an herbal tranquilizer (Rescue Remedy, etc.,). Anyone tried using an herbal tranquilizer for this? Thank you for your help.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

A couple of things that have worked on dogs that I have fostered...

When they fall asleep I do a nail or two, whatever I can get away with before they wake up. But you have to be prepared, have the clippers ready!

I've taken big beach towels and body wrapped the dog, having someone help keep the towel on and restraining the dog while pulling one paw out to be worked on at a time. I suggest at least a soft nylon muzzle too.

Have the clippers (and a yummy, special treat only given when nail clipping) right next to your favorite chair. When the dog jumps up while you are watching tv or such do just one nail if that's all you can do. 

In the meanwhile try to walk him on hard surfaces to wear the nails down more so they need less clipping.


----------



## tinasavirgo (May 27, 2007)

herbal remedies can help but must be given daily for up to 30 days before you can expect results


----------

